# Ghost shrimp with betta



## 2Finz (Sep 5, 2013)

i have a betta fish with 2 ghost shrimp in an aqueno evolve 4 is that bad? do the ghost shrimp create a lot of waste? i always got shrimp food is that nessecary or no


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Shrimp have a small bioload and will eat regular fish food.

Some people report ghost shrimp attacking their fish. Never had a problem with that myself. There are many species of shrimp that are sold as "ghost shrimp" and some of them are more aggressive than others. Not saying this to discourage you, but rather make you aware of a possible threat. Do I expect you to have a problem? No. Would I keep a close eye on things? Yes.


----------



## 2Finz (Sep 5, 2013)

so was the food worth it? and the ghost shrimp keep hiding


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I would return the food if you can.


----------



## 2Finz (Sep 5, 2013)

jaysee said:


> I would return the food if you can.


To late i opened it i dont know why but to make it easier i feed my betta 3-4 aqueno pellets a day so should i put 2 extra for the shrimp?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

yes I would make sure the shrimp can get a little to eat.


----------



## 2Finz (Sep 5, 2013)

i have 1 plant and 1 cave is that enough i think putting another plant looks crowded


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Can you post pictures?


----------



## 2Finz (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

I would recommend some more decor.


----------



## 2Finz (Sep 5, 2013)

http://www.homesalive.ca/assets/ima...marina Naturals red foreground Silk Plant.jpg is that good enough? Its about an inch and a half smaller than the green plant


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Try some live plants maybe. Java Fern is indestructible IME.


----------



## 2Finz (Sep 5, 2013)

Do i need a different light i have the one that comes with the aqueno evolve 4 is that good enough how many do i need ? Can i use gravel?


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

In my experience, no. I planted a JF in gravel and have a desk lamp on my tank and it seem to be doing well.


----------



## 2Finz (Sep 5, 2013)

i got that plant in the their just cause i already had it but they only come out when i turn the light off, and when i turn the light on they go back in quickly


----------



## SerenaRena (Apr 27, 2013)

It wouldn't hurt to put another plant. If you want some really cheap plants, just private message me and I'll give you a deal


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

I would also cut the plastic plant off from the cave - it's ripped several members' betta's fins in the past.


----------



## 2Finz (Sep 5, 2013)

I only have a led light is that enoughfor an easy care plant and i live in canada


----------

